# How long ADA can last? Baby carrot kills shrimps?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I had a thriving CRS tank on 2+ years ADA substrate. My shrimps went from 15 or so to over 100. Then one night I fed them cut baby carrot first time, and next morning I discovered massive die off. I suspect either the ADA is too old or I just fed them cut baby carrot which was the first time I fed that to my shrimps. My shrimps had shrimp pellets, cooked spinach, squash, cucumber, yam, even slices from large carrot and no problem. But the cut baby carrot is the first time. So it could be the baby carrot causing massive die off. I searched on Google later and found that the baby carrot was soaked in chlorine. Too bad. But I did boil the baby carrot before putting in 3 pieces to my 20g tank. If it is ADA getting too old, will shrimps die massively overnight or slowly over time? Hope some more experienced shrimp keepers can help solve the puzzle.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

One thing about old ADA soil is that it has a lower to no nutrient value but I don't see it contributing to a sudden massive die-off


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

it's the baby carrots. I have read a few things about the use of chlorine as a food preservative.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a little info on carrots and chlorine.
snopes.com: Baby Carrots


----------

